# arrow to nock alignment



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

saturday nite i was sitting in front of my TV with my bow and all my arrows watching NCIS. i was thinking about why i was getting flyers a lot. i was running my arrows as close as i could to level from anocked positon through the rest and was feeling the fletching hang on the rest pad material. it would give a little jump then ride over the rest as i slowly moved the arrow as if it was being fired. 

my fletchings were set so the cock feather was 90 degrees to the string. i set to rotating the feathers about 10 to 15 degrees so the cock feather was rotated more down. i then tried shooting again the next day and the arrows started grouping much much much better. by rotating them a little i had the part where the feather was glued to the shaft hitting the rest at such an angle the joint had room to clear the rest without that "bump".

my question is does anyone have a method to getting the nocks rotated the same in relation to the fletching the same for each arrow other than by taking swags??


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

You might want to play around with the different feather positions and see what works best for you. I set mine when fletching arrows my jigs can be adjusted to whatever position I want .. Randy


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jet - 



> saturday nite i was sitting in front of my TV with my bow and all my arrows watching NCIS


Probably TMI.

As Randy said, you might have to do a little experimenting to make sure you have zero fletch contact, it's just a part of tuning.

With either helical or straight (offset) fletching, I usually align the perpendicular to the nock groove with the leading edge of the feather. Seems to work, as long as the rig is reasonably tuned.

Viper1 out.


----------

